# Ken Block



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Amazing!! ray:

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/DC-Ken-Block-Impreza-MUST_198595.htm?ref=

Must check out!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Seems to be spreading around the net really quick. :smile:

A really great driver.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

If only I could drive half as good as he does 

If only I could afford the tires to practice like that


----------

